# Impact wrenches, not drivers



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm having an issue with my M18 impact driver unable to remove hex head anode rods from water heaters on occasion. I'm thinking I need to step up the torque. Anyone using one? Compact or high torque version?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I use air impacts every day, but I also have a Milwaukee electric impact that is serviceable.


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

the 3/4" m18 impact wrench has the highest torque rating of the Milwaukee's

I have the 1/2" m18 but I use it for pulling the lug nuts off the work van..
xc battery lasted for 4 tires/8 nuts each on and off..then needed to swap in new battery

I hope you're using the extended battery..will help add some additional kick
might need to loosen those anode rods with a breaker bar first


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Yep, XC battery for anodes. It seems 1 out of five I can't pull. I'm between the compact and high torque M18. High torque has double the power though the compact can fit in tighter spaces.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Well the High Torque version should be shipped in next week. Hopefully no more money will be left on the table.


----------

